# Gay Couple moving to Dubai



## Michael! (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My partner and I are looking to make a move to Dubai. Both of us have secured Senior Level roles in the City and are looking at making the move in April. 

However, I'm still concerned with our relationship status. Whilst I appreciate we will love as room mates and discretion is obvious. How safe is it for us? I'm concerned a maid or a suspicious neighbour could report us to the authorities. 

Concerning our property would it be in one name only? 

Help?! 

Michael


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Property would only be in one name and you will need to have a two-bedroom place. It's not illegal for two people of the same gender to share an apartment but just ensure you are discreet.


----------



## Michael! (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for replying. That's what I thought would be the case. I've been reassured that most expats live in compounds and gated communities so it tends to be fairly western and private to a degree. 

Thanks again.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

You should be fine. Just keep your status to yourself and no one will bother you. Annoying but c'est la Dubai.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Michael! said:


> Thank you for replying. That's what I thought would be the case. I've been reassured that most expats live in compounds and gated communities so it tends to be fairly western and private to a degree.
> 
> Thanks again.


not strictly true. Not gated in the Saudi sense, and not usually completely 'Western'
There is loads of non-gated housing. (better in my opinion - i despise the Truman Show experience!)

You can be as private as you want to be.
As regards having issues with a maid - don't have a maid! easy!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Michael! said:


> Thank you for replying. That's what I thought would be the case. I've been reassured that most expats live in compounds and gated communities so it tends to be fairly western and private to a degree.
> 
> Thanks again.


There are tons of gated communities but you will still be living around many Arab families so keep that in mind. Not everybody will be tolerant about your situation.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

I would second the don't have a maid/cleaner advice! When my partner moved into rented accommodation here I came to visit every 3 weeks or so for the first 4 months. I hadn't yet moved all my things over. 

On one visit the cleaners arrived- and stole money from my purse. I complained to the manager of the cleaning company who came to see me in person in the flat. Turned out he had been letting himself in periodically in addition to the cleaners to 'check on their work'. I was gobsmacked as he ran through the list of valuables that were in the flat and commented on my lack of belongings there!!

I'm not married, so was not in a position to report the theft to the police. I also could have been reported I guess.

In short, don't give keys to anyone you don't trust. You never know who else may let themselves in!!

On the same note as everyone else. I have a friend who has been here with his partner for over 10 years. He's open at work -even brings his partner to functions (its a western multinational firm) but very discreet at home.

Hope that helps. You guys will love it here!


----------

